# Required floor drain?



## Sifu (Oct 28, 2014)

I looked at a bathroom serving a small work out room today.  It has a curb-less roll in shower.  There is a floor drain outside of the shower that doesn't have real good slope and drainage.  My question is whether that floor drain is required.  I thought it was but I can't seem to find it in the codes.  If anyone can confirm and/or point out where it might be located I would appreciate the guidance.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 28, 2014)

Not required...............


----------



## fatboy (Oct 28, 2014)

In your application............


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2014)

FD a good idea if the toilet or other bath fixtures overflow but as fatboy noted, not required. The AHJ could have an amendment to require one, which would be odd IMO.

The men's restroom and furnace room FD at City Hall tends to loose trap water, So I pour a cup of water in them on occasion, no kiddin.

Pc1


----------



## Mech (Oct 28, 2014)

Recommended by the shower manufacturer?  Due to water escaping the curb-less shower enclosure?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2014)

Sifu said:
			
		

> I looked at a bathroom serving a small work out room today.  It has a curb-less roll in shower.  There is a floor drain outside of the shower that doesn't have real good slope and drainage.  My question is whether that floor drain is required.  I thought it was but I can't seem to find it in the codes.  If anyone can confirm and/or point out where it might be located I would appreciate the guidance.


Which code? IPC or UPC?

How many fixtures?

UPC (CPC)==> 411.2


----------



## Sifu (Oct 28, 2014)

Code is IPC, I couldn't find the requirement at the time of inspection so I let it ride.  Thanks for the input, guess it was one of those phantom codes that pops into my head from time to time.


----------

